# Nikon vs Canon



## dbvirago (Nov 28, 2012)

No, not that again. I'm talking about TV commercials. Has anyone seen the new one from Canon with the guy rolling down a hill on his back on a skateboard trying to shoot a tire on fire? IMO, beats Ashton Kutcher hands down.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 28, 2012)

Nope. Haven't seen it. Haven't seen any Nikon commercials lately except the 1 series cams.


----------



## Rhoads238 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yup I've seen it. It is a brilliant commercial. 

and here it is

Canon commercial 2012 - "Inspired" :60 - YouTube

I wish nikon would take Ashton Kutcher out of their commercials.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 29, 2012)

I want a canon now. That is quite a spectacular advert.


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, pretty good commercial IMO


----------



## jaomul (Nov 29, 2012)

The Ashton kutcher add has a better dynamic range and less banding in the shadows


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ashton ruins Nikon, nothing more to say.


----------



## MonkeyGood (Dec 4, 2012)

Who cares? Is this what photography has come down to.? Stop being so Kardashian drama like...just go shooting, Nikon or Canon, it doesn't matter


----------



## Garbz (Dec 7, 2012)

MonkeyGood said:


> Who cares? Is this what photography has come down to.? Stop being so Kardashian drama like...just go shooting, Nikon or Canon, it doesn't matter



No. Photography has come down to a few people attempting to ruin a thread about commercials using a completely unrelated thing such as actually using a camera. Seriously go find yourself another Nikon vs Canon thread. You're whining has no relevance here.


----------

